# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Komente per temen: "ADN: Artifakt intelligjence?"

## VOLSIV

>>> Kam lexuar kete teme shume te bukur dhe doja te postoja ne te. Mqns tema eshte e mbyllur mendova se si une ashtu edhe te tjere mund te kishin patur deshiren te thonin dicka. 
Une mund te them vetem qe per mua mund te hiqet pikepyetja nga titulli i temes. Argumenti i temes ishte ajo qe une dija dhe besoja prej kohesh. Ka shume inteligjence ne natyre edhe pse ajo nuk ka nje vetedije dhe te hartoje plane sic bejme ne ajo ka nje organizim perfekt qe te mahnit.

----------

